# The Aged helped !



## SimonJohnJones (Feb 7, 2016)

A BIG thank you to Spiggy Topes and Travelling Man for your very helpful answers and advice so warmly given.
Apparently I cannot contact individuals on the Forum until I have posted 5 polite and seemly threads. I will do my best! 
Ciao


----------

